# Scott Smith's All Animal Expo Wheaton IL Sunday June 15th Fathers Day !!!!!!



## Scott Smith (Feb 20, 2010)

Our next show is Sunday June 15th Father's Day. It will be held at the DuPage County Fairgrounds. 2015 Manchester Road Wheaton Illinois. $5 to get in 10 and under free with a paid adult. ATM and food on site. Get there early and try the kitchen breakfast specials. 80 plus vendors 21 thousand square feet of all the animals and supplies you've been looking for. Don't forget to get dad that special animal that he's been looking for.


----------

